# Cam and crank locking tools



## blackroccoRIP (Mar 22, 2006)

Anybody have cam an crank locking tools for the 30v for timing belt service?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe try the regional forum. You can also buy them from any $tealer$hip.


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

Check Ebay or purchase your TB/WP from Blauparts and rent the tools. That is what I did and it worked out fantatic! Don't forget to "burp" the cooling system when done...


----------

